# Free Homeschooling books..



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

A sister from my church just finished homeschooling her kids. She has homeschooling books she wants to give away.

She has Abeka, Bob Jones,Rod and Staff, Saxon math. She has 1st through 12th grade, teachers manuals too. She wants to donate them to someone who needs them.

Please let me know if you are interested. 

Lisa
Connecticut


----------



## maude73529 (May 10, 2002)

I would love to have the books but postage would be to much. Hope you can find someone close to give them to.


----------



## jjh81 (Aug 17, 2010)

We are about to start homeschooling what would it cost to ship something like this we are very interested


----------



## squirrelwhisper (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry jjh81.... they have been promised to someone here on H/T.


----------

